# Border run



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Hi 
I have checked back and there is nothing recent on doing a border run. I am in Abu Dhabi and thinking of driving out to the Oman border by Al Ain. The questions are: 
1. Do I have to go into Oman or can I just exit the UAE and then immediately re-enter. 
2 If I do not have to cross into Oman do I still have to have Oman car insurance on the hired car.
Thanks for any advice


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi, 

I did it a month back

1. Do I have to go into Oman or can I just exit the UAE and then immediately re-enter. 
Into. Once you hit the border you need to drive a further 45 mins to a 2nd border.

2 If I do not have to cross into Oman do I still have to have Oman car insurance on the hired car.
You must have insurance. At the border they ask for the documents of the car and insurance.

Took me 7 hours to go and come back...Was a pain. No sign posts what to do etc..Alot of waiting, going to one office then the next....

If i had to tell someone to do it i would suggest flying.


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

norampin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did it a month back
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I thought the Al Ain / Oman border was only 17Km apart and not that far from Abu Dhabi I was quoted about 4 hours turn around so its nice to know a first hand experience. By the by I took your advice and we moved into Tala tower last weekend.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh fab!...
You will like it here!

There is no way on earth anyone will do it in 4 hours.
I would say if EVERYTHING was spot on you would turn it around in 5 hours minimum.
Thats with no waiting around for somone to stamp etc etc.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Andy - Read this link from when i went.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...bai/99977-visa-run-thread-70.html#post1275046


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Thanks it was helpful, I was lookint at Al Ain and the border on google maps and it looks as if the border runs through Al Ain. Is there any requirement to go further then across the line or am I missing something here


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

basicallly its a check point. The border is 45mins away.
So at the checkpoint you get the exit stamp and pay.

Then drive to Oman border.
Get another stamp for entry (Get out of car, fill a form and pay).
Leave. Another stamp (easy)
Then get back to the UAE checkpoint. Get out of car in the same place and get an entry stamp.
Leave.


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

ah I see, trust simple things to be complicated. One could get used to that I supose


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

If you can, fly. TRUST me. Easier and less hassle.


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

norampin said:


> If you can, fly. TRUST me. Easier and less hassle.


would if I could but I agreed to drive one of my wife's new colleagues and her two teenage children so not an option, still if they continue to delay getting my residents visa that may be an option next month with perhaps a weekend stay


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Its a bit of a dump there. Nothing nice to see, just take that into consideration.


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

norampin said:


> Its a bit of a dump there. Nothing nice to see, just take that into consideration.


so a fly in and next plane back might be more prductive


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Guys, there is a MUCH easier way to do a border crossing!

Go to the MEZYAD border post beyond Bawadi Mall.
Stamp out UAE, drive *1.3kms *to Oman post, stamp in and out, return to UAE.

If you go when it is quiet, like a Friday or Saturday morning, it should take you around 4 hours to complete the round trip from Abu Dhabi.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

In answer to the other question by the OP, you must have permission from the hire car company to take the car over the UAE border, and yes you should have Oman car insurance too. The weather is not too bad early in the morning (little humidity in Al Ain) so I guess you could walk between the two borders the hassle with the hire car, maybe someone would give you a lift if they see you walking.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Andy17 said:


> Hi
> I have checked back and there is nothing recent on doing a border run. I am in Abu Dhabi and thinking of driving out to the Oman border by Al Ain. The questions are:
> 1. Do I have to go into Oman or can I just exit the UAE and then immediately re-enter.
> 2 If I do not have to cross into Oman do I still have to have Oman car insurance on the hired car.
> Thanks for any advice


u do have to physically cross over the border, there is a couple of kms between the two depending on which one you use.

hire car you must pay extra for oman car insurance.


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Border run successfully done, I think the 4 hours people drive on the fast side, but all said and done we went to the Mezyad border post, parked up was stamped out, went out of UAE cost 50 AED drove to Oman post parked up went in and a very nice man stamped us in and out with no problems at all cost another 50 AED drove back to the UAE post parked up and were stamped back in. We were the only ones there for most of the time at about 11:30 on a Friday. We stopped off at the Bawadi Mall for lunch and were back in AD with a 6 hour turn around, My thanks to all who helped. No question asked about car insurance as we were just doing the turn around.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

good stuff. Glad you sorted...Looks like i did a longer run!
The staff there told me to drive to the outpost 45 mins away! ARGH!


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

norampin said:


> good stuff. Glad you sorted...Looks like i did a longer run!
> The staff there told me to drive to the outpost 45 mins away! ARGH!


u should only need to drive a few kms into oman to the other side and back again. but it depends on the staff on the day etc


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Mudi hope this helps


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Not sure what all this '45 minutes' is. I presume you are crossing at the Al Ain/Burami crossing instead of the Mazyad crossing. The Mazyad crossing is the one usually used and you must enter Oman. If you hold a 'Visa On Arrival' the fees are about 30 Dirhams to leave the UAE and a sum based on the length of proposed stay at the Omani Border. The Omanis now charge you much more to do a quick turnround then they used to. I seem to recall the equivalent 0f £30. You then go round the Immigration Post, straight out of Oman after a very quick Passport inspection and back into the UAE. Do it on a Friday morning and it should only take you 10 - 15 minutes from UAE to UAE.

Bawadi Shopping Mall is on the way to the Mazyad Crossing. It is about 12km on the Al Ain side. There is a saying that you order coffee at Nero's, drive to the Border to renew your visa and return to Nero's who should now have your coffee ready. Not quite that quick but you get the idea.

Mike


----------

